# ياشباب محتاج كراك لبرنامج mach3



## وليد الحديدي (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا شباب عندي برنامج mach3 مع كراك و لكن حتى عند استعمال الكراك اللي عندي لا يسمح البرنامج بتطبيق أكثر من 1000 خطوة فمن لديه الحل لهذه المشكلة جزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 فبراير 2009)

يا ناااااااس وينكم معقولة ما في أي كراك لحد الآن ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## majestic1 (3 فبراير 2009)

*الكراك يا اخي الكريم ... و حقك علينا *

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و على آله و صحبه الطيبين الطاهرين و سلم تسليماً كثيراً

أخي الكريم ... الكراك موجود إن شاء الله فى المرفقات و معه طريقة العمل و أنا شخصياً شغال بيه و تمام جداً


ربنا يوفقك يا مهندس



​ ​


----------



## فيلاالجزار (18 فبراير 2009)

الاخ العزيز ماجيستك بعد التحيةالرجاء اذا كان فية طريقة مبسطة عن كيفية عمل ( setup ) لبرنامج ( mach3 ) اكون شاكرا والافادة للجميع وبارك الله فيكم .. أحسن جربت كل الطرق ولم أصل الى شىء وهل يمكن للبرنامج تحميل ملف ( g-code ) ويعمل على الكمبيوتر بدون شبكة بأى دائرة درايف أو خلافة.... أى أود ان يعمل البرنامج بدون أحمال على جهاز الكمبيوتر ولكم تحياتى


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ali hedi (23 مارس 2010)

*ali hedi*

baraka allah fikoum


----------



## korzaty (6 أكتوبر 2011)

baraka allah fikoum


----------

